# SPS Schulung in Erfurt (Thüringen)



## Biltec (22 August 2006)

Es gibt endlich wieder eine seriöse Schulungsfirma für SPS und andere technische Weiterbildungen in Erfurt (Thüringen).

In der Firma Firma Bil- Tec (Technik und Bildung GbR) haben sich die Mitarbeiter der Elop GmbH (Konkurs) zusammengeschlossen.

Schon jetzt sind die Kurse vom TÜV zertifiziert und vom Arbeitsamt anerkannt.

Einfach mal reinschauen:  www.bil-tec.de


----------

